
The x86 PlayStation 4 could signal a sea-change in the console industry - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/#!/gaming/news/2012/04/the-x86-playstation-4-signals-a-sea-change-in-the-console-industry.ars
======
Intermediate
Cpus comparison is completely wrong in this article. Cell Broadband Engine has
200+ GFlops throughput only in single precision, while Core 2 Duos has 24
Gflops in double precision

------
nekgrim
Duplicate : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3786624>

